# Unter Android die Wlan-Geschwindigkeit drosseln?



## SurfPC (15. April 2017)

Hi wir haben ne 13k Leitung und ich würde gerne zocken, aber wenn meine Mutter gleichzeitig am Handy über die Zdf App eine Sendung guckt, laggt mein Internet am PC so dermassen dass ich nicht zocken kann und sogar teilweise nichtmal in Spiele reinkomme weil die Verbindung zu schwach ist.

Ich kann leider im Router nichts einstellen anscheinend (Speedport W724 V Typ B)

daher suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit innerhalb Android irgendwie zu erreichen, dass meine Mutter über Wlan nur sagen wir mal 2Mbit kriegt.

Gibts da irgendwas? Ohne zu rooten bitte


----------



## SilasHammig (15. April 2017)

Nö
Allerdings könntest du dir eine Fritzbox holen und dort deinen PC höher priorisieren bzw. die Priorität des Handys heruntersetzen.


Gesendet via Tapatalk


----------



## nur (15. April 2017)

also, wenn dein pc kabel u handy w-lan, so kannst am speedport nur komplett den w-lan standard "runter" setzen. am besten 802.11b u max g. das sollte vlt. schon etwas bewirken.


----------



## SurfPC (15. April 2017)

okay wie mach ich das?


----------



## nur (15. April 2017)

siehe seite 103 wlan-übertragungmodus und häckchen bei max. übertragungsmodus (geschwindigkeit) raus und wie schon geschrieben, falls möglich nur 802.11b - 802.11g


----------

